# A completely unoriginal introduction (1 Viewer)



## Futhark (May 14, 2010)

Hey, folks.

Just want to pop in and say hello to everyone. I always thought it was a little presumptuous to jump right in with the life story and the hopes and dreams, so I'll leave that for the rest of the forum!

One quick note, though: I love editing. So don't you guys shoot me when I pop over to the fiction section and start right in.

Hope to get to know you all.


----------



## Sigg (May 14, 2010)

Hi Dan, welcome to WF.  



> I love editing. So don't you guys shoot me when I pop over to the fiction section and start right in.


 
hah, no one will complain about your input, have no fear.

nice avatar, is that a yawn or a scream of pain?


----------



## Foxee (May 14, 2010)

Hey, Dan, welcome. I love the avatar pic, you'll fit right in here, I think.


----------



## alanmt (May 14, 2010)

Howdy, DC


----------



## moderan (May 14, 2010)

Greetings.


----------



## Futhark (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

About the avatar: that was my expression upon realizing that the lawn gnome paparazzi had just discovered my secret hideout. I beat down the little bugger and stole his camera!

I have since altered my appearance to better protect my identity.


----------



## Foxee (May 14, 2010)

LOL! I think there might be a story there...have 500 words on the Lawn Gnome Paparazzi on my desk by 8 am. Go, muse, go!


----------



## Futhark (May 14, 2010)

Foxee said:


> ...have 500 words on the Lawn Gnome Paparazzi on my desk by 8 am...


 
Hmmm... sounds like a WF Challenge!


----------



## caelum (May 14, 2010)

I like that sig.  I heard a quote once that went "we are what we pretend to be" and I've always thought it holds water.


----------



## Nickie (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Dan.


Nickie


----------



## darknite_johanne (May 15, 2010)

Glad to have you here. Hope to see you in the workshops, Dan.


----------

